# Online game connection problems



## YinYang.ERROR (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello I have been having 2 different types of problems when I play games online (I am hardwired, this is not a wireless connection).

The first problem is with games like Battlefield 2, Gunz the Duel, and Rakion. I get severe lag, and incredibly high ping (anywhere from 300 - 3000+), even when I find a game where I get low ping it still lags. The lag happens at intervals, I lag for a second then the next second everything is fine. It makes these games unplayable, despite the fact that my PC can play them offline at max setting with no slowdowns.

The second problem is not nearly as bad. It happens with all other online games that don't have the previous problem. The game plays fine and there is no lag, however after extended periods of play my connection drops, and I can't get it back until I restart my computer.

Other computers on my network do not get this problem, and my computer just recently began to do this. I use to be able to play all the games I listed fine before.

What could be my problem? I don't think it is game specific.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 15, 2009)

NEED your system specs
Could be the the wire, CAT5 that is..... Oh and router,


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Jul 15, 2009)

The router is a: Actiontec GT704wg
The wire says:  CAT .5e 350mhz


My PC is a HP Compaq Presario SR1650NX, with a ATI Radeon x1300xt video card.


I would also like to add that I did port forward the proper ports for each of the games.


----------



## Asylum (Jul 15, 2009)

Sounds like spyware/addware to me.
Do a scan with a good program and see if that fixes it.
Try spysweeper.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 15, 2009)

Asylum is most likely Right, also try to defrag the HD
And does your system have more than 1 gig of ram.... more memory always helps


----------



## Asylum (Jul 15, 2009)

Good point there also jmcslob.
Could be memory or harddrive.
Could be a number of things...You will just have to check them all till you find it.
As ask before...Fill in your system specs so we can help you better.
Go to user cp and input your info.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Jul 15, 2009)

My system specs are:

OS: WinXP Media Edition SP2
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3500+ 2.2ghz
Memory: 1gb DDR
HDD: 250GB
Video Card: ATI Radeon 512mb x1300xt


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 15, 2009)

Asus A8AE-LE Motherboard
1 gig ddr pc-3200
300 watt bestec psu single rail
250gb sata 1.5gb/s 2mb cache
Ati x1300xt 512 gddr2
Athlon 3500+ 2.2ghz cpu
Xp media center 05'
Your system specs, you can enter those into your user cp top of the screen mid-left
To be honest i would maybe upgrade a little-this would basically help everything
At least double your memory to 2 gigs
This may sound bad but your video card can be upgraded for $40 and you will see a major improvement there


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Jul 15, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> Asus A8AE-LE Motherboard
> To be honest i would maybe upgrade a little-this would basically help everything
> At least double your memory to 2 gigs
> This may sound bad but your video card can be upgraded for $40 and you will see a major improvement there



yeah, I have been thinking about upgrading for a while. However as I said before, I can run the games offline no problem on high. It is just they lag like crazy online.

as mentioned earlier I am running a malware scan.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 15, 2009)

It's easier for your pc to play games as apposed to playing games online, where when you play a game your pc only has your input(keyboard and mouse) to deal with, Now add new input like what other players are doing(online game play) and lag develops, you can over come lag by shutting down excess processes or by over powering them(more memory faster hd faster cpu etc...)
I'm not sure if it works with older system's but you could try AMD Fusion for gamer's it shuts down background processes for you http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_fusion.aspx?p=1
try the advanced settings, I use this for Vista hp 64 for COD WaW, It gets my ping down to 30 which is great


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Jul 15, 2009)

^that may help, thanks.

Could there be some kind of network tweak that could have slowed the games down? Because I was able to play them before with no lag.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 15, 2009)

It may be due to software updates...or adware/spyware 
have you tried to unplug modem 3min, router etc...
Oh yeah before you upgrade.......
pricewatch.com for the memory
or newegg.com for just about everything
and i just seen a Athlon 939 3800+ 1mb l2 go for $12 on ebay-not average,but worth a a check once and a while, never no if you can get a better cpu for less than $20 there


----------



## Darren (Jul 15, 2009)

YinYang.ERROR, what internet service provider have you got and what speed are you paying for? Go to speedtest, it is the website below and tell us the results of the downstream, upstream and ping.

http://www.SpeedTest.net

But all honestly your system is old, the chances are that the game is lagging because its under powered not because of the ping, a ping of 300 is still playable in most situations. If you're playing games offline fine its because there is A.I and less units to render in comparison to online.

Edit:



YinYang.ERROR said:


> even when I find a game where I get low ping it still lags.



This alone indicates that the connection is not the only issue, the underpowered hardware is a factor.


Edit 2:




YinYang.ERROR said:


> Here is the SpeedTest.Net results:
> 
> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/518218697.png[/URL]




The speed test looks ok, pings look reasonable but not fantastic, but if you're on ADSL those pings are pretty good.

You're getting just under 3 Mb/s, is that accurate to the package that you are paying for?


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Jul 15, 2009)

Here is the SpeedTest.Net results:


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Jul 15, 2009)

yes, I would upgrade but dsl is the best I can get. (due to location)


----------



## Darren (Jul 15, 2009)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> yes, I would upgrade but dsl is the best I can get. (do to location)



If you're paying for 3 Mb/s, you are getting exactly what you are paying for (just under) which is good, I saw no problems with your ping of 65 ms, its actually better than a lot of ADSL pings I see here in the UK.

Download fraps, and play a gaming sessions offline, write down the average FPS, then do the same online. You should be able to maintain about a 25 FPS at minimum. If you are unable to attain atleast 25 frames per second or above then its most probably the hardware e.g. ram, CPU, GPU etc

http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...t&cd=1&usg=AFQjCNE6g7uIPWEaCe8rBckQm3x-4zbxQg


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Jul 16, 2009)

offline I was able to reach 100fps with drops to mid 60fps. (medium graphics settings)
online I was unable to get it past 11fps. (low graphics settings)

I don't think my video card has much to do with it.


----------



## Asylum (Jul 16, 2009)

Its probably not enough ram for 1 thing.
Also is your harddrive full and have you defragged it lately?


----------



## denice25 (Jul 16, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> Asylum is most likely Right, also try to defrag the HD
> And does your system have more than 1 gig of ram.... more memory always helps



i agree....


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Jul 16, 2009)

Problem solved, thanks!

Turns out I had a malware, and forgot a few ports when I was port forwarding.


----------



## Darren (Jul 16, 2009)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> Problem solved, thanks!
> 
> Turns out I had a malware, and forgot a few ports when I was port forwarding.




I'm glad that you've sorted it


----------

